# Online source for plans?



## Clive Driscoll (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to make a corner TV Stand / Entertainment Center, basically a table for the CD to sit on, with a couple shelves under it with doors on them, and the ability to fit snug in the corner of my room and hold my 46" rear projection TV.

Is there a good online website or source where I could look at pictures of these and download plans (even if they aren't free) ? I see they have plans at rockler.com but very limited. I was thinking a website where you punch in "Corner entertainment center" or something similar and it spits back a dozen or so designs and you choose one (and pay for the plan) or maybe even free? Thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jun 24, 2009)

Clive Driscoll said:


> I want to make a corner TV Stand / Entertainment Center, basically a table for the CD to sit on, with a couple shelves under it with doors on them, and the ability to fit snug in the corner of my room and hold my 46" rear projection TV.
> 
> Is there a good online website or source where I could look at pictures of these and download plans (even if they aren't free) ? I see they have plans at rockler.com but very limited. I was thinking a website where you punch in "Corner entertainment center" or something similar and it spits back a dozen or so designs and you choose one (and pay for the plan) or maybe even free? Thanks for any thoughts on this


Hi Clive. The Winfield collection has a good corner tv stand. With some mods you could fit your 46" tv on it. 
You may want to try Sherwood Creations too.


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've found plans from PlansNow.com. They have PDF plans for download from Woodsmith, Shopnotes, and some other publications. Another source for some plans is wood magazine's website. You can also just try a web search for what you're looking for, like "tv stand plans" and see what you can find. Best of luck!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php

http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/

http://www.drillbitsplus.com/free_woodworking_plans.html

http://www.woodworkinghobbyist.com/

http://plans.the3house.com/all_plan_cat.htm

I remember seeing several nice plans specifically for the TV stand you are describing, but I don't remember which site I saw them on. The second link there has a nice search feature, but search from this link:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=102


----------



## A Regular Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice resource links there streamwinner, Thanks.


----------

